# Darren - Something for you



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

This is an excerpt from Article #2 on Anxiety that I posted. I thought it might be helpful for you if you don't have time to check out the articles:"Catastrophic Thinking:'It is unbearable when things go wrong.' This is called catastrophic thinking and it’s one of the fastest ways there is to destroy your peace of mind. After all, let’s fact it, things go wrong on a very regular basis. If you hold this belief then of course you’re going to worry. You may be very objective in your assessment of the situation – the fact that things do often go wrong – but the way you interpret that likelihood will give rise to anxiety. It’s important to get things into perspective.A more helpful belief may be:Things often don’t turn out the way I’d like them to. However it’s the little adversities in life that help me grow. Problems can be used to make me better – not bitter. I’m a resourceful human being with the ability to deal with most things so long as I think clearly about the problem and keep my anxiogenic thoughts under control."Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

thanks Evie,catastrophic describes me to a "t",i guess i inherited it from my mother,who worries herself sick,ive allways had a negative outlook on things,guess its from all the bad stuff{and theres alot} thats happened to me, some family members find it astonishing the way the dark cloud allways seems to follow me, if it wasnt for bad luck i would have no luck at all is my fav saying,i cant wait to get to the pain specialist,hopefully they will give me something to help me cope a bit. i wish there was a switch i could turn off to get rid of all of this negative thinking, the sad part is my negative thinking is usually right. anyways,im goin to check out your articals and thank for taking time listen and reply,darren k


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

Glad if it helps to know that others experience what you do.Regarding this "dark cloud" that seems to be following you around.... especially in consideration of the fact that your mother is also a "worrier".... have you ever been evaluated for clinical depression? Anxiety disorders and depression often go hand in hand.Instead of beating yourself up because your luck always seems to be bad, consider that it may be a chemical imbalance in your brain/body that is fueling the "bad luck" as well as responses to life events.The only way to know for sure if you need treatment for one or both of these disorders is to see a licensed realtime psychiatrist or psychologist and be evaluated. Depending on the severity level of whatever diagnosis you may receive, there are a variety of ways to manage anxiety. The initial most aggressive treatment is to take medication(s). There is also "talk therapy" or cognitive behavioral health therapy with a licensed therapist (who doesn't necessarily have to be a physician... mine is a social worker). In addition, there are relaxation therapies that can also help to temper both anxiety & depression along with the pain that you are feeling in your gut. Keep in mind that the pain you are feeling is affected by how your brain perceives incoming transmissions from your gut. If your brain neurotransmitters are out of balance, you could be experiencing more pain than what is actually physically occurring. This is common in IBS. I will check to see if I can find some articles for you that Eric has posted on other forums relative to IBS and how hypnotherapy and other therapies can be so beneficial.Here's an analogy for you: You don't junk your car and buy a new one just because your battery is dead.... You get a new battery and install it in your car, right? So rather than give up on your relationship with your significant other, which sounds like it is probably basically a good one, look into getting your "battery" fixed.... so that you can get a few more miles out of it...







Warm Regards, Evie


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

Here's a good one to check out when you have time: http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/HypnosisPalsson.html Let me know if you would like more and I will post them here for you.Warmly, Evie


----------



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

thanks again Evie,until lately i didnt realize just how much all of this has affected me,i guess this bb has opened my eyes to it,i can recall many nights not be able to sleep and just laying there worrying about rediculous things that no normal person would worry about,and this sometimes lasted until the sun came up. i guess the first step to getting better in realizing u have a problem,and boy do i have issues. im not really giving up on my realationship,i think thats the "catastrophic thinking" kicking in as usual.that probably partially comes from when there is a problem,i totally keep it to myself,allways have,allways figured i would worry about it myself rather than burden someone else with it. thanks for the link,i found it very interesting and im open to trying just about anything to get me and my family through this,i would be very grateful for any information u have time to post.thanks again for your reply and listening.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

Congratulations on having some great self-awareness, Darren! It's just as you said:"im not really giving up on my realationship,i think thats the "catastrophic thinking" kicking in as usual.that probably partially comes from when there is a problem,i totally keep it to myself,allways have,allways figured i would worry about it myself rather than burden someone else with it."This is the beginning of healing. Now keep in mind that I am not all-knowing and I don't have all the answers... but a person can't get to be 50 years old and not have learning something







I just went through a horrific experience of my own, but as you can see, I made it through OK. and now I want to help.Whenever I run across something that may be helpful along the lines of managing anxiety, I will post the URL here for you and for everyone.And you do the same.....







I am listening because I know what it is to feel the kind of pain that you are describing.I am hoping that Eric will give you some additional links as well. He has a repertoire (maybe a whole anthology) that he can share with you.Warm Regards, Evie


----------

